

Push notifications for Colbert Report live taping - gratner
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ticketreport/id910320082?mt=8

======
gratner
A few of us have been trying to go to Colbert Report live taping in NYC before
Colbert goes off the air. Turns out it's a huge pain with their old-school
website, nearly impossible to get tickets. So my friend made this handy iPhone
app to send push notifications when tickets are available. Worked like a
charm. I sent it to people at work as well, and our whole department was able
to get tickets. Enjoy!

~~~
nycspicebo
Can you talk about the stack? How are you getting this info?

~~~
gratner
Built using PhoneGap and Parse. Quick app that scrapes the Colbert website and
sends a push notification when there are tickets available.

~~~
nycspicebo
Great. How are you getting the word out? Tweeting back at ppl looking for
tickets?
([https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=colbert%20report%20t...](https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=colbert%20report%20tickets&src=typd))

